# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  CRoNA, Combat robotic nursing assistant, Hstar Technologies Corporation, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Hstar Technologies Corporation

----------


## Airicist

cRoNA

Published on May 27, 2016

----------

